

How to Raise Money from VCs - mdolon
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/14/how-to-raise-money-from-vcs/
Check out the video in the article, pretty funny, useful and confusing all at once.
======
budu3
I donno if I'd take any of his advice but I like him. He's cool. :)

------
mdolon
Does anyone else think this guy is a little crazy? =D

